# Hartford "Short" kits



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
A couple of years ago I bought and assembled the disconnects and the Carter brothers flat car from Hartford. Both turned out great, especially with Eric's advice/help on treating the wood parts. However I missed out on some kits like the ventilated boxcar. So I was quite happy when Hartford announced availability of the "short" kits. I was very aware of the fact that I had to cut my own lumber. However when the kits arrived, I was very disappointed. Apart from the excellent castings/trucks the documentation consists just of the original assembly drawings. No BOM, no cut list, no dimensioning of the individual wood parts. You have to figure out the dimensions, shape and number for each part. As these kits were delivered in the past with wood parts included, this information must exist. What a difference to the documentation delivered e.g. by Bronson-Tate. In spite of my disappointment I will keep the kits, but it will be a long way to build them into finished models...

Regards


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings Henner,


I feel your pain, 


I to am building a couple of Hartford Larges Scale kits, the first ones are the Carter Brothers flat car kits, and I fond the same problem. I set up a spread sheet to convert the dimensions for the flat cat and found out that common dimensional sizes do not necessarily apply, I was ending up with sizes like 4.5"x7.5". I still have to buy a couple of the ventilated box car kits. the formula that I used was listed dimensions divided by .04925 = scale size IE (.222 / .04925 = 4.50...). Then I went out and ordered a micro table saw so I could cut the wood to the size that were called out for in the instructions. Have fun and let me/us know how you are doing.


Andre


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of the Micro-Mark small tilt arbor table saws Henner. Works great! You are welcome to come over and rip some wood.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
this is not the problem. I actually have one of these saws. Due to the less than perfect documentation you have to basically reverse engineer the whole car and create your own BOM, detail drawings etc. This is the annoying part.
Regards


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have a couple of those unassembled original kits (ventilated boxcars). Concievably you could make your wood BOM from them. May or may not be easier than trying to measure the drawing.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 30 Jul 2010 08:09 PM 
I also have a couple of those unassembled original kits (ventilated boxcars). Concievably you could make your wood BOM from them. May or may not be easier than trying to measure the drawing.

Dwight, this is a good idea. Thanks for the offer. However, I have the faint suspicion you want me to swing by and drop off your throttle









Regards


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Perhaps a stupid question, but what's a BOM? (In my native language "Bom" means "Bomb"







)


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

BOM = bill of materials


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

However, I have the faint suspicion you want me to swing by and drop off your throttleYou have a suspicious nature. hehehe I'm in no hurry. Besides, I figured I'd get the throttle when you wanted to plane your bridge.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 31 Jul 2010 07:44 AM 
BOM = bill of materials 
Thanks!


----------

